# If you could live in any house/castle/space station from any film, which one?



## Heebie (Jun 27, 2011)

I always quite fancied the Resident Evil mansion (assuming of course that the mansion in the film is actually the same one as in the game, secret lab et al!), minus the zombies of course, and maybe get a builder to disable or take out the falling roof room (Don't take the shotgun off the wall though, just in case).


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 27, 2011)

Castle Anthrax.


----------



## Metryq (Jun 28, 2011)

I always thought Moonbase Alpha from _Space: 1999_ looked very stylish. It has weathered the test of time better than the original _Enterprise_ interiors from _Star Trek_. (Every other starship since then has "Krell" hallways that are narrow at the floor and ceiling, yet wide at waist level—with lots of buttresses and bracing getting in the way. They look very un-ergonomic. Oh, and don't forget all that exposed piping.)





The interiors for Alpha are modular. There's a dozen or so basic wall modules. I'm sure this made it easier for the set designers to create "new" locations each week, yet maintain a distinct appearance. Technically, this also makes sense. I can imagine these modules being extruded in Alpha's automated factories from locally mined materials. I can also imagine these modules having standardized channels for power, data, air, water, and any other services. So a new room or building would be ready to go as soon as the modules were snapped together like Legos. 

Although the "big iron" mainframe computer looks dated today, the commlocks were visionary. Today's smartphones are more streamlined, but the idea is the same. The people live within a network (like a cell network) that carries all the computing power and "cloud storage." The residents need only a simple device to access their files, authorize entry to restricted areas, communicate, etc.

Still, _Space: 1999_ was a gothic castle in space; the perfect place to read some Edgar Allan Poe, or HP Lovecraft. Throw in a little music like the score for "Kindred Spirit" and it's amazing how a place so well lit can quickly turn creepy.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 28, 2011)

Tracy Island. All those cool Thunderbirds to play with and a swimming pool too


----------



## Heebie (Jun 28, 2011)

Foxbat said:


> Tracy Island. All those cool Thunderbirds to play with and a swimming pool too


 
And Lady Penelope in a bikini?


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 28, 2011)

paranoid marvin said:


> Castle Anthrax.


 
Ha ha. I think that rather trumps lady Penelope in a bikini.


----------



## terryweide (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd probably go for Hogwarts, or something close to it, without Voldemort or another evil villian lurking in the background.


----------



## Decker (Jul 1, 2011)

1. Me
2. The Enterprise
3. All-female crew, and they're devoted to me. 
3a. Ok, we can keep Data. He's useful.


----------



## Heebie (Jul 1, 2011)

Decker said:


> 1. Me
> 2. The Enterprise
> 3. All-female crew, and they're devoted to me.
> 3a. Ok, we can keep Data. He's useful.


 
Yeah, good call on keeping Data, especially seeing as he's not - how do you put it - got any functional reproductive organs.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 1, 2011)

Decker said:


> 1. Me
> 2. The Enterprise
> 3. All-female crew, and they're devoted to me.
> 3a. Ok, we can keep Data. He's useful.


 

Are you sure you're not Kirk?


----------



## Decker (Jul 2, 2011)

paranoid marvin said:


> Are you sure you're not Kirk?



Hah. Well I guess we do share some enthusiasms.

As for Data, as I recall there was one episode where it was more than implied that he was, ahem, fully functional (though not perhaps for actual reproduction). But heck, he's a good man with a calculation or in a bar fight so I'm keeping him.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 2, 2011)

Red Dwarf - Okay it's from a TV series, but I don't care - think of the fun you have with _that_ crew.


----------



## Anne Lyle (Jul 2, 2011)

Heebie said:


> Yeah, good call on keeping Data, especially seeing as he's not - how do you put it - got any functional reproductive organs.



Did you not see the Season One episode "The Naked Now"? Data is most certainly "fully functional*" - Tasha Yar appeared more than happy with his, ahem, performance 

I rather fancy the idea of Bag End, myself - I'm not very tall, so I wouldn't have Gandalf's problem with the chandeliers!


* Though presumably not fertile


----------



## Heebie (Jul 2, 2011)

Anne Lyle said:


> Did you not see the Season One episode "The Naked Now"? Data is most certainly "fully functional*" - Tasha Yar appeared more than happy with his, ahem, performance
> 
> * Though presumably not fertile


 
I must have missed that episode. I was just basing my assumption on how my Action Man used to be.


----------



## LittleMissy (Jul 6, 2011)

Does an Anime film count?  If so, *Howl's Moving Castle* would be the home for me!

You can change the interior on a whim (added bonus, it cleans itself in the process ).  And, it moves around so, once you're bored of the scenery... off you trot to somewhere new that you can admire and be inspired by!!!

Plus you get Calcifer, the fire demon, to keep you company, entertain you and is always able to make sure the water's hot for your bath/shower


----------



## Mouse (Jul 6, 2011)

LittleMissy said:


> Does an Anime film count?  If so, *Howl's Moving Castle* would be the home for me!



I was going to say Howl's Moving Castle!

Or I'd pick a house in Wall, from Stardust. (I am trying to think of a film which isn't from a book, but nothing's coming to me!)


----------



## Heebie (Jul 6, 2011)

LittleMissy said:


> Does an Anime film count? If so, *Howl's Moving Castle* would be the home for me!
> 
> You can change the interior on a whim (added bonus, it cleans itself in the process ). And, it moves around so, once you're bored of the scenery... off you trot to somewhere new that you can admire and be inspired by!!!


 
I haven't seen that one, so I wouldn't know. But it sounds a bit like the 'Dark City' (in the film of the same name) that constantly changes around. A bit of a clean and living in the Dark City might be an option!


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 7, 2011)

Serenity. Much homier than most:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ouno/3967494051/


----------



## bedlamite (Jul 9, 2011)

_Discovery 1_ from 2001. Looks nice and airy, but still easy to keep clean. I'd make sure I had Norton up to date though. You know, so the computer doesn't moider me.


----------



## soulsinging (Jul 9, 2011)

clovis-man said:


> Serenity. Much homier than most:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ouno/3967494051/



Same for me, by a million miles. No place I've seen on film has ever looked so appealing to me. Granted, could partly be the company!


----------



## reiver33 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, how about the (completed) Mk.II Death Star, with no easy access to the power regulator via an exhaust port. OK, so its a bit gothic inside, but I'm sure there would be room for some personal touches. Plus no-one is going to charge you parking fees....


----------



## Highlander (Jul 12, 2011)

The Jedi temple on Curuscant - without any Dark Jedi please


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 12, 2011)

In a sci-fi world;
1, DS9 with the Defiant under my command, or the Enterprise D/E or the Voyager (And of course a little detour to planet Risa  )
2, Babylon 5 with a White Star under my command
3, Stargate complex (with inbuilt Stargate)
4, Tardis (With no Daleks, Cybermen and other evil creatures in sight)
5, Serenity

In a fantasy world;
1, Hogwarts
2, The Wall (Stardust)

For a day, with temporal invincibility...
1, Sirius 6B (Screamers)
2, LV426 and Sulaco (Aliens)
3, Racoon City (Resident Evil)

But foremost I would live in my own sci-fi and fantasy worlds the most.


----------



## Metryq (Jul 13, 2011)

It's not sci-fi, not a castle or space station, but with the news of Sherwood Schwartz's passing, I'd have to say _Gilligan's Island_. The show was always the ultimate in escapism for me: slap-stick comedy, social commentary, and some really fine actors. I'm not saying being stranded on a tropical island would be great. Tom Hanks in _Cast Away_ made it look pretty darn miserable. But what if it could be the way _Gilligan's Island_ depicted it? I read one interpretation of the show where the castaways all died in the storm, and the island was heaven. This would explain why they could never get "rescued."

Like Conway in _Lost Horizon_, I wonder if Wrongway Feldman is out there somewhere breaking his heart trying to get back to the island...


----------



## Decker (Jul 15, 2011)

During the original airing of _GI_ people (this is Americans, mind you... of which I am one) were literally, _actually_ writing in to the network demanding why they didn't contact the Coast Guard to rescue those people.

Yes.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jul 15, 2011)

Tamson House from Charles de Lint's Moonheart and Spirit Walk.

Edit: Um... ooops... I misread the title of the thread. These novels have not been made into films. I'll have to think about places from movies...


----------

